# Noobie - Light Question



## ericcartman (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi all. Brand new to the sight and the world of predator hunting. Excited about both!

Questions I have been researching, but not finding what I want, so here it goes.

Regarding lighting for night hunts, if hunting with another, which I will be for the majority of the time, which do you recommend we start with:

1. A gun mounted light. If so, which one without going crazy on a pro model.

2. A hand held light. Same thing, recommendation?

Should I just get a million CW one from Lowes and put a red filter on it or does a predator specific light make a true difference.

I have also been reading that people say they leave the light on the entire time while calling. What type of energy source do you bring as battery operated ones prolly (assuming) wont make it two hours. I assume there is some sort of external battery to plug into. If so, what is popular in the predator world?

Thanks for the help. Hopefully I can post some successful photos soon.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Welcome to the site!

I prefer a handheld light if hunting with someone. Otherwise you're out there pointing your gun where you probably don't even want it. Our style of hunting here might be different than there though. We sit up in the truck and rotate the light 360 looking for eyes. Once we pick them up, we'll work on coaxing that animal into the call.

Any light will do fine. I have a couple of those QBEAM's from Walmart. I also have an expensive lightforce but those Qbeams are great.

I just plug mine right into the 12v outlet in my cab and run an extension wire out of the back window. Some guys have an outlet wired direct to their battery, other guys bring along an extra full size battery and set it in the back of the truck. It really comes down to personal preference. Check with your local game laws though because a light wired to the truck is not allowed in many states and you'll need one that operates independently of the truck. My lightforce has a separate, smaller 12v battery in a pouch that I can carry around.

We run the light the entire time we're calling. You never know when eyes are going to popup and I don't wanna miss em.

Hope this helps some.


----------



## ericcartman (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks for the response. We will actually be hunting from a ground blind. I will check out the QBeam.


----------



## Furtaker (Dec 11, 2010)

The lights we are using are Qbeam 200,000 cw power the million wash out the red filter and show white blooms when looking from a distance. More is not all ways better in this type of hunting. You can get the lights at brinkman.com. I would get the one with the 15 ft straight cord.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Welcome to PT.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Well said Chris !

Yes check your laws but I think you are ok as long as you not attached to a vehicle. Such as shooting out of your truck, on top of your truck or even sitting next to your truck with the cord running out of the cab. You do not want to get in trouble.

I have differant lights and have used just about everything even motion sensored lights. Like Chris I find using hand helds work as long as you have a partner, and you each should have one. Last year there was three of us calling over a beaver pond at night. My buddy was running light, but I had mine too. I was sitting perhaps 20 yards from him. He scaned the pond and as he did though I saw somthing sitting right in front of the caller....So as he finshed I grabbed my light and shined the spot .....sure enough a bobcat sitting right there. So I said...no...right there well he and the other guy missed bummer for sure nice cat. But had I not had my light too I would have missed the chance to light him up.

Make sure you buy on that has a car charger too.

Red lense is not a must, but it can soften the tone of things.

Lights on your scope can be handy if you are alone....it is pain trying to hold a light and shoot at the same time.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

BTW....you do not have to have to light up the whole neighbor hood...although it is nice. I used to use a mag light with 3 D cells. It worked !

The brighter...the more battery you need.


----------



## ericcartman (Jan 19, 2011)

Since this is our first time predator hunting for both of us (seasoned hunters elsewhere), I feel like it is my first deer hunt all over again. I am going to go with the QBeam 200k varmit light. It has the 12V connection so I was going to bring along an external battery to run it. Thanks for all the help.

I also bought a FoxPro electronic calling system. When calling, do you call in spurts like when trying to call in a deer or do you let it run the whole time and just fluctuate the volume?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Start off light and go easy. Build it up and maybe catch the attention of a sleeping or distant predator. I tend to let it run but others will stop it. I do at that at times too...when I want to listen to a responce.

Which FoxPro did you buy ?

There is alot of discussion on that topic...look into the archives. BTW...welcome to PT


----------



## Furtaker (Dec 11, 2010)

Im with On a call let her run!


----------



## ericcartman (Jan 19, 2011)

[quote name='Which FoxPro did you buy ?
[/QUOTE']

I picked up the Firestorm. I can not wait to get out there.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Let us know how it goes for you....I like mine other than a few small issues.


----------



## ericcartman (Jan 19, 2011)

Definately. Heading out in a couple weeks. *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* work gets in the way of everything.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Work ??? try before or after .... call em and say...I have a calling virus or a cat cold maybe a yote complex or a fox fettish .....


----------



## Furtaker (Dec 11, 2010)

Lol! Live to hunt forced to work!


----------



## ericcartman (Jan 19, 2011)

I am a CPA, so each minute is tough this time of year. I make it up during the spring and fall though. To make it worse, wife is travelling now so I have kid duty. Sooo, instead of hunting, I can get the gear ready instead! But, if anyone is in the NY or CT area, I am sure my arm can be twisted to get out however if you want a hunting buddy.


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

Welcome to PT ,and :that:what Chris and all the other guys on here said goodluck hunting


----------



## brownnb2 (Dec 20, 2011)

Telling your boss that you have a fox fettish might get taken the wrong way haha. the yote complex might be the safer route to take!


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Welcome to the site. Lots of good info on here.


----------

